# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  Possibilités de covoiturages dans le 69, 42...

## Gwenie

Bonjour,

je peux faire des covoiturages dans le sud du 42 (sur l'axe Saint-Etienne/Givors) jusqu'à Lyon (mais je ne rentre pas dans la ville) et Vienne (38). Possibilité parfois d'aller un peu plus loin (je verrais au cas par cas, et cela dépend aussi de mon point de départ): Villefranche (69), Chanas(38), Montrond-les-Bains  (42)...

Le matériel de transport doit *impérativement* être fourni par l'association (si pas de matériel, je ne prends pas l'animal en voiture):
- laisse et collier pour chien
- caisse de transport adaptée pour chat et NAC

Possibilité de transporter:
- chien calme en voiture
- chat, NAC

Association uniquement. Pour toute demande, merci d'indiquer le nom de l'association.

Contact en mp uniquement.

----------


## Jade01

*Bonsoir, toujours d'actualité ?*

----------


## Gwenie

Bonjour, 
oui, ma proposition est toujours d'actualité.

----------

